# No LAN showing up - drivers installed



## z0b (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'm running a HP desktop computer with Windows XP Home Edition.

I have installed all the HP drivers for LANs and such (no question marks in the device manager) but when I have a LAN cable plugged in, it's not recognised.

Please help.

Thanks,
Nerd Lounge


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## z0b (Nov 11, 2008)

> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Nerd Lounge>IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


As you can see we're using a network card at the moment for wireless access.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What exactly appears under *Network adapters* in Device Manager?


----------



## z0b (Nov 11, 2008)

That's the wireless adapter, which is working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have no wired network adapter that is recognized by Windows. Either it's disabled in the BIOS, loose in it's connection, or broken.


----------



## z0b (Nov 11, 2008)

I went into the bios and the Ethernet thing was disabled but there wasn't an "enable" option, I could just change it to something like "ide5/10" so I put it at 10 cause everything else was, but nothing's worked. Very weird.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to imagine there isn't an Enable option, I'd look again.


----------



## z0b (Nov 11, 2008)

Where in bios would it be exactly? I've looked everywhere I can and it is not there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The exact location will depend on the specific BIOS version and the machine manufacturer, there are lots of versions.


----------

